# S/A (or any other) 3 speed hub



## stevew (16 Jan 2010)

I rather fancy building a new wheel for the rear of my single speed Langster with a 3 speed hub to cope with the hills on longer rides so I'm looking for a hub (aluminium bodied if poss) a trigger changer a rim and some spokes. Another possibility would be a complete wheel but it must be OK for a 23mm tyre.
In fact thinking about it a Nexus or SRAM 3 speed would be OK too and it would look better 'cos it's much smaller in diameter.
Mmmm, still thinking! What about one of the 2 speed automatic hubs? That could be another way to go, then the bike would still look "clean" But have all these 2 speeds got coaster brakes? I don't really fancy that!


----------



## stevew (16 Jan 2010)

I rather fancy building a new wheel for the rear of my single speed Langster with a 3 speed hub to cope with the hills on longer rides so I'm looking for a hub (aluminium bodied if poss) a trigger changer a rim and some spokes. Another possibility would be a complete wheel but it must be OK for a 23mm tyre.
In fact thinking about it a Nexus or SRAM 3 speed would be OK too and it would look better 'cos it's much smaller in diameter.
Mmmm, still thinking! What about one of the 2 speed automatic hubs? That could be another way to go, then the bike would still look "clean" But have all these 2 speeds got coaster brakes? I don't really fancy that!


----------



## atb (17 Jan 2010)

Steve,
I have a new in box Sachs 3 speed hub, with grip shift and all the gubbins. It has coaster brake though.


----------



## atb (17 Jan 2010)

Steve,
I have a new in box Sachs 3 speed hub, with grip shift and all the gubbins. It has coaster brake though.


----------



## stevew (19 Jan 2010)

Hi,

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........might be interested, depends. How much do you want for it ?
I assume it will work with a trigger as there will be nowhere to fit a gripshift on the Langster 'cos it's got drops.
What's still worrying me is whether I'll be able to get on with a coaster brake !
Does it look like this:- http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/4063437905_70279ddaff_m.jpg ?

Regards
Steve
stevewatkin506@hotmail.com
07748 655201


----------

